# Can I apply for 190 after given 475 ?



## gillofrompk (Apr 2, 2012)

*Can i apply for PR after i have 475*

Hi All,
As u can see in my signature that i have 475 visa which i plan to validate in January. I see that now as Points have decreased to 60 and i have fulll 3 yr overseas experience i can make the points for PR State sponser which i plan to take the same state (South Australia) as it has already given me for 475. My question is:

Can i go for PR 176(now 190) as i have 475.
If i get rejected due to any reason , will it have any effect on current visa??
DO i have to do Meds and PCC again or current can be used.
Having 475 , can reduce the time for 190 or not??


Help from experienced members like Anj, stormgal needed...


----------



## Guest (Jul 19, 2012)

You can put in an EOI and may or may not be invited. It won't have any effect on your current visa unless you are granted a new visa. Or you could just wait, fulfil the obligations of the 475 then apply for 475. 
I wouldn't apply for SS for a different state to your 475 because they may not accept you because you have already accepted SS for elsewhere for 475 showing you may not be comitted to the state you are applying.


----------



## gillofrompk (Apr 2, 2012)

_shel said:


> You can put in an EOI and may or may not be invited. It won't have any effect on your current visa unless you are granted a new visa. Or you could just wait, fulfil the obligations of the 475 then apply for 475.
> I wouldn't apply for SS for a different state to your 475 because they may not accept you because you have already accepted SS for elsewhere for 475 showing you may not be comitted to the state you are applying.


i was thinking of same states sponsership.


----------



## saint1 (Jan 26, 2012)

Hi All

I have the following queries and really need help. Pl share your views if you have any info regarding below

Can I apply for 190 after being granted 475 ?

If i travel on 475 to Australia , will it have any affect on 190 as one have to update address t o DIAC and i will be applying offshore. ?

I will be grateful for your replies.

Thanks & regards


----------



## Guest (Aug 11, 2012)

You can make an expression of interest and can apply if you are invited but you may not be invited. In the mean time if you do not comply with the terms of your 475 you will not be able to move on to the next stage applying for PR.


----------



## TWA (Aug 3, 2012)

Processing Time for 190 Visa is Six months, right ?? Can any one confirm.

i recently get, 475 visa, so i do not comply with conditions of 475 ( staying in regional areas rather than main cities), even then if invited for 190 Visa ( as i already applied for WA SS 190 visa applications to WA)..... so fet invited to 190 visa & log new applications..... then my 190 visa will be approved/ reject in 6 months .....

At worst case, if do not get 190 approved ... even then 2 1/2 years + one additional year ... to comply with 475 vis conditions for PR ............

Please suggest ..


----------



## Guest (Aug 11, 2012)

You are jumping to conclusions on how long it will take for you to receive an invite and how long it will take to process if and when you do get an invite.

You can not also assume you will be given an extra year to comply with your 475. It is not something you automatically get it is something you ask for and can be denied. For example DIAC believe you are not and have not been genuinely attempting to live and work in a regional area.

I don't know what it is with visa grabbers. You already have a perfectly good visa and just have to comply with the conditions you agreed to. There are limited numbers of visas and applicant outstrip the amount available. Many people would love to be in your shoes only for you to waste it when they could be making use of it.


----------



## saint1 (Jan 26, 2012)

_shel said:


> You are jumping to conclusions on how long it will take for you to receive an invite and how long it will take to process if and when you do get an invite.
> 
> You can not also assume you will be given an extra year to comply with your 475. It is not something you automatically get it is something you ask for and can be denied. For example DIAC believe you are not and have not been genuinely attempting to live and work in a regional area.
> 
> I don't know what it is with visa grabbers. You already have a perfectly good visa and just have to comply with the conditions you agreed to. There are limited numbers of visas and applicant outstrip the amount available. Many people would love to be in your shoes only for you to waste it when they could be making use of it.


Thankyou -Shel for sharing your views. I regard your comment being granted 475. Just to minimize the uncertainty , I am thinking over these lines. Can you pl comment on the following

If i travel on 475 .. will it have an affect over 190 if i am given invitation to applyas i contacted local high commission and they told that i can apply but at the time finalization of application i should be in home country.

Thanking in anticipation


----------



## saint1 (Jan 26, 2012)

Hi Gillo 

Same case here and same respondent. Thanks to _ Shel.

I had three years experience but not complete docs from previous company ( has docs of 2years and 7 months from current employer) due to which i optd for 475 and granted (AH). But now i am also thinking to apply for 190 and have the same Queries as yours.

Kindly share any update if u get on this matter. 

Kind Regards


----------



## gillofrompk (Apr 2, 2012)

saint1 said:


> Hi Gillo
> 
> Same case here and same respondent. Thanks to _ Shel.
> 
> ...


Hi saint
have u made ur move to SA. U used agent and whats ur actual profession.
i have changed my mind at the moment to apply for PR. i think the best way for me for PR wud be through 887 i guess.


----------



## saint1 (Jan 26, 2012)

Hi Gillo

I applied for WA via agent. I am Mechanical Engineer . The scary thought that is compelling me towards 190 is if in worst case, i am not able to secure proper job in regional area as one year experience should be relevant. and at the moment after reduction in points I comply to criteria.

What is your profession . And what made you change your mind.

Regards


----------



## gillofrompk (Apr 2, 2012)

saint1 said:


> Hi Gillo
> 
> I applied for WA via agent. I am Mechanical Engineer . The scary thought that is compelling me towards 190 is if in worst case, i am not able to secure proper job in regional area as one year experience should be relevant. and at the moment after reduction in points I comply to criteria.
> 
> ...


I changed my mind due to the fact that i might not be able avail the benifits of PR as i m single. and by time i will get the PR , i myself will be eligible for a 887. so y complicate things and let the things progress with time.


----------



## aussieapu (Aug 13, 2012)

*Is it allowed to apply for 190 after having 475*



_shel said:


> You can make an expression of interest and can apply if you are invited but you may not be invited. In the mean time if you do not comply with the terms of your 475 you will not be able to move on to the next stage applying for PR.


Hi Shel and other Members,

I have 2 questions :

1) if I hold a 475 visa which i received prior to the decrease of points and now stand a chance of applying for 190 due to the decrease in points, is it possible to apply for the same ? For SA it is not, but for other states is it the same ?

2) Also regarding Shels comments any reason why you have suggested that *you may not receive a invite*. My understanding is that it is a merit based system and if not explicitly mentioned as in SA a 190 should be processed even if you hold a 475 visa. Please do correct me if I am wrong.

Cheers


----------



## aussieapu (Aug 13, 2012)

*190 refusal reason*



gillofrompk said:


> Hi All,
> As u can see in my signature that i have 475 visa which i plan to validate in January. I see that now as Points have decreased to 60 and i have fulll 3 yr overseas experience i can make the points for PR State sponser which i plan to take the same state (South Australia) as it has already given me for 475. My question is:
> 
> Can i go for PR 176(now 190) as i have 475.
> ...


If you trying to apply for 190 for SA it will not be granted. I am not sure if the same works for other states.
Read refusal reasons on the SA website. 

*15.2.1 You have previously been approved for state nomination and are the holder of a 475 or 487 provisional visa or have lodged a 475 or 487 visa application with the Department of Immigration and Citizenship (DIAC).*

Cheers


----------



## saint1 (Jan 26, 2012)

Hi TWA

Any success with WA SS ? kindly update status on this .

Hi Shel

SHould the one year experience in case of 475 be relevant to the respective applicant field ( in my case i am mech engineer) or it can be any? grateful if you have info on this .

Kind Regards

Saqib


----------



## saint1 (Jan 26, 2012)

Guys

Kindly update ?

Rgds


----------



## TWA (Aug 3, 2012)

Dear Saqib,

Yes alhumdulliah i got WA SS for 190 visa... next week i will apply inshallah.


----------



## akmirror (Jan 27, 2012)

Hi guys,

I need your kind suggestion. I got invite for 190 visa recently. I am currently holding a 475 visa from WA itself. My question is : If i get visa 190, that means my previous 475 will be cancelled automatically, right?. In the current online application, it did not ask me to fill in my current visa status ( I remember we had to fill that in pre-July application when I had lodged for a 475), hence I am thinking all of this. Hopefully having another visa while lodging another improved visa is not a disadvantage ! Just wanted to know what u guys have to say about that.


----------



## TWA (Aug 3, 2012)

Yes your previous 475 visa wll be automatically cancelled after 190 visa wll be granted. I am also having 475 visa & today loged 190 WA visa. Online portal did not ask me for any visa detail. My cureent application status is "Status: Application received"

It is for sure an advantage of already having a visa.



akmirror said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I need your kind suggestion. I got invite for 190 visa recently. I am currently holding a 475 visa from WA itself. My question is : If i get visa 190, that means my previous 475 will be cancelled automatically, right?. In the current online application, it did not ask me to fill in my current visa status ( I remember we had to fill that in pre-July application when I had lodged for a 475), hence I am thinking all of this. Hopefully having another visa while lodging another improved visa is not a disadvantage ! Just wanted to know what u guys have to say about that.


----------



## akmirror (Jan 27, 2012)

TWA said:


> Yes your previous 475 visa wll be automatically cancelled after 190 visa wll be granted. I am also having 475 visa & today loged 190 WA visa. Online portal did not ask me for any visa detail. My cureent application status is "Status: Application received"
> 
> It is for sure an advantage of already having a visa.


HI TWA,

Good luck. Keep posting. I will apply tomorrow. Do u know whether we can use the same PCC and medicals for this visa also when they will be hopefully requested ? Any idea about that. Basically, I am asking all of this is to see the 'big picture' before I lodge my application. Thanks for ur reply!


----------



## TWA (Aug 3, 2012)

I guess we will be requested again for PCC & medical.... but better to use new PCC to get more time for initial entry in austrlia on our new visa.


----------



## akmirror (Jan 27, 2012)

TWA said:


> I guess we will be requested again for PCC & medical.... but better to use new PCC to get more time for initial entry in austrlia on our new visa.


I am happy to get the same initial entry....May12 2013 ...........Can u plz reply to my message, TWA ? 
Thank you


----------



## TWA (Aug 3, 2012)

then i guess, you can upload same PCC along with your other document.. if case officer have any object he will let you know.


For medical we have to wait untill they ask us, alothough it is valid for 12 month but might be they will ask us for new medical i suspects.


----------



## Sindebad77 (Oct 19, 2011)

Dear Friends,

Good day for you,

I had faced the same case since I'm holding a 475 visa sponsored by SA but still not landed to SA. I applied for WA sponsorship for 190 Visa so will that will be acceptable to WA, cause SA decline my 190 sponsorship application.

Kindly update me, as I Know that WA don't have any objection to sponsor a person for 190 visa if he is holding 475 from WA, so the logic says that WA will welcome my 190 application!!!


Could you Advise please?


Appreciate your reply and feedbacks in advanced.


Wish you Guy all the very best.


----------



## King_Junior (Nov 7, 2012)

*Switch from 475 to 190 visa*



akmirror said:


> I am happy to get the same initial entry....May12 2013 ...........Can u plz reply to my message, TWA ?
> Thank you


Hi Akmirror

Congratulations on getting your visa.

Did DIAC request for new PCC and Medicals?

How about evidences such as work experience.? Did you use the same ceritifed translated documents as earlier or did you get them recertified ?

Thanks

KJ


----------



## akmirror (Jan 27, 2012)

King_Junior said:


> Hi Akmirror
> 
> Congratulations on getting your visa.
> 
> ...


Nope. They did not request. I used the same docs as before. Good luck!!


----------



## sarmi (May 27, 2012)

Hi i am also on 475 staying in wa regional want to apply 190 what is the process my agent ask me 2500 dollar which i cant afford 
How to apply for state sponser
How to get EOI number
Which one we should do first 
Will some one help me plz really confused want to apply in same state 
Thanks


----------



## thewall (Jul 5, 2012)

sarmi said:


> Hi i am also on 475 staying in wa regional want to apply 190 what is the process my agent ask me 2500 dollar which i cant afford
> How to apply for state sponser
> How to get EOI number
> Which one we should do first
> ...



1. Check your ANZSCO in each state, & state specific requirement
2. Apply for Sponsorship if u qualify for 190
3. State will need your EOI ID
4. u can create EOI anytime if u have IELTS & Assessment in hand
5. Once u get SS approval, State will also need to inform DIAC they nominated your EOI
6. DIAC will activate your Apply VISA for 190, subject to annual ceiling for your ANZSCO


----------



## sarmi (May 27, 2012)

Thanks a lot "thewall" 
I will try to do it


----------



## sarmi (May 27, 2012)

So it means we dont need 60 point to get EOI number


----------



## sarmi (May 27, 2012)

Hi Thewall my agent told me he create eoi numver already and dont want me to give the eoi number what i can do now to get eoi number


----------



## akmirror (Jan 27, 2012)

Sarmi...i dont know your circumstances but are you using an agent or doing by urself...If you use agent follow his instructions and if you do urself do it likewise as it will complicate your matters...just decide abt that...

as for EOI...u can create your own EOI and submit from SkillSelect


----------



## thewall (Jul 5, 2012)

thats correct.
If u have authorized an agent, u r not supposed to contact DIAC :nono:.

Wheather u will remove Agent from the process, is entirely a decision for u to take

Goodluck


----------



## sarmi (May 27, 2012)

The thing is that the agent did my 475 visa so he has all thr details but i havenot authorized him for this case officially


----------



## thewall (Jul 5, 2012)

then like AKMIRROR said, DYI if u wish.

create a new EOI, apply for SS190 on your own


----------



## sarmi (May 27, 2012)

Hi everyone expact member
I am very curious to know bcaz got no job in wa regional and being on 475 visa
I got job in perth cbd where i cant work 
I had applied WA SS sponsership 27 nov how long will DIAC take for invitation of 19does anyone have any idea plzzzzzzzzzzz. Can u share with me


----------



## sarmi (May 27, 2012)

Hi guys just want to make sure about my congusion 
That state nominated applicamts will get automatic invitation for visa as soom as WASS approval 
Am i right ?


----------



## thewall (Jul 5, 2012)

sarmi said:


> Hi guys just want to make sure about my congusion
> That state nominated applicamts will get automatic invitation for visa as soom as WASS approval
> Am i right ?



Correct


----------

